# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  πρόβλημα με laptop acer, ζεσταίνεται και σβήνει

## τομ

καλημέρα παιδιά..έχω πρόβλημα με το λαπτοπ μου. ξαφνικά άρχισε να κλείνει. λέω για αρχή επειδή είναι λίγο παλιό θα ξεράθηκε η θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα. όντως είχε ξεραθεί και έβαλα άλλη. το πρόβλημα συνέχιζε όμως να υπάρχει. μετά παρατηρώ ότι δε βγάζει αέρα από τα πλάγια. Λέω θα είναι ο ανεμιστήρας. και όντως ο ανεμιστήρας ήταν σταματημένος. τον καθαρίζω και μετά θέτω σε λειτουργία το λάπτοπ με ανοιχτό το καπάκι να βλέπω την αντίδραση του ανεμιστήρα. τελικά είδα ότι με το που ξεκινάει το λαπτοπ ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει για 1 δευτερόλεπτο και μετά σταματάει. πάω και αγοράζω ένα ανεμιστήρα γιατί όταν τον δοκίμασα χωρίς τάση να τον γυρίσω γυρνούσε με δυσκολία.παίρνω καινούργιο τον βάζω πάνω και κάνει πάλι τα ίδια. 1 δευτερόλεπτο στν αρχή  και μετά σταματάει. πήρα το πολύμετρο μέτρησα πάνω και έχει τάση. δεν ξέρω αν είναι η σωστή αλλά έχει τάση 5 βολτ αλλά στην πολικότητα δεν ξέρω πως πρέπει να είναι... έχει 3 καλώδια στο ένα το ακριανό είναι το + και στο μεσαίο και στο άλλο είναι το - . έχετε καμιά ιδέα στο τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## SV1JRT

> καλημέρα παιδιά..έχω πρόβλημα με το λαπτοπ μου. ξαφνικά άρχισε να κλείνει. λέω για αρχή επειδή είναι λίγο παλιό θα ξεράθηκε η θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα. όντως είχε ξεραθεί και έβαλα άλλη. το πρόβλημα συνέχιζε όμως να υπάρχει. μετά παρατηρώ ότι δε βγάζει αέρα από τα πλάγια. Λέω θα είναι ο ανεμιστήρας. και όντως ο ανεμιστήρας ήταν σταματημένος. τον καθαρίζω και μετά θέτω σε λειτουργία το λάπτοπ με ανοιχτό το καπάκι να βλέπω την αντίδραση του ανεμιστήρα. τελικά είδα ότι με το που ξεκινάει το λαπτοπ ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει για 1 δευτερόλεπτο και μετά σταματάει. πάω και αγοράζω ένα ανεμιστήρα γιατί όταν τον δοκίμασα χωρίς τάση να τον γυρίσω γυρνούσε με δυσκολία.παίρνω καινούργιο τον βάζω πάνω και κάνει πάλι τα ίδια. 1 δευτερόλεπτο στν αρχή  και μετά σταματάει. πήρα το πολύμετρο μέτρησα πάνω και έχει τάση. δεν ξέρω αν είναι η σωστή αλλά έχει τάση 5 βολτ αλλά στην πολικότητα δεν ξέρω πως πρέπει να είναι... έχει 3 καλώδια στο ένα το ακριανό είναι το + και στο μεσαίο και στο άλλο είναι το - . έχετε καμιά ιδέα στο τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...



 Καλημέρα Θωμα,
 Ο ανεμιστήρας γυρίζει για λίγο και μετά σταματάει, γιατι ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας λέει στο BIOS (ή σε κάποιο άλλο κύκλωμα) οτι η θερμοκρασία είναι χαμηλή, άρα δεν χρειάζεται ψύξη. (Λογικό... έτσι ??) ΑΡΑ, ίσως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην μητρική του λάπτοπ, που το αποτρέπει να "δει" σωστά την θεμοκρασία. Μετά απο πόση ώρα σου κλείνει το laptop ??

----------


## picdev

αν δεν λειτουργεί ο ανεμιστήρας ενώ πρέπει , τότε έχει feedback στη μητρική και θα έπρεπε να πάρεις μνμ οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
παρ ακολούθα με κάποιο πρόγραμμα τη θερμοκρασία όπως το real temp ή το core temp και πες μας μέχρι πόσο φτάνει.

Επίσης δοκίμασε και κάτι άλλο, ενώ είναι ανοιχτό το laptop, κούνα με το χέρι σου τον ανεμιστήρα να δεις αν ξεκινήσει

επίσης με το πολύμετρο δεν μπορείς να δεις σωστά την τάση του ανεμιστήρα γιατί οδηγήται με παλμούς , θες παλμογράφο

----------


## τομ

μου κλείνει ανάλογα με τη χρήση που κάνω... αν το έχω και δεν το δουλεύω μπορεί να μείνε και 30 λεπτά το πολύ. αν βάλω κανένα βίντεο να παίξει στο 10λεπτο κλείνει... Κανονικά ρε παιδιά ο ανεμιστήρα δεν πρέπει να δουλεύει συνέχεια και όταν ανέβει η θερμοκρασία να αρχίσει να γυρίζει πιο γρήγορα; η κάνω λάθος;;;; άλλωστε γι'αυτό έχει 3 καλώδια... όχι ο ανεμιστήρας είναι καινούργιος δεν είναι κολλημένος... και με το χέρι που τον γυρνάω δεν κάνει τίποτα..

----------


## picdev

βάλε κάποιο πρόγραμμα και παρακολούθα τις θερμοκρασίες και πες πότε σβήνει

----------


## FH16

Στα laptop το σύστημα ψύξης είναι ως συνήθως κινώγια CPU και VGA ενώ σε πολλούς κατασκευαστές καιγια το Chipset, αν άλλαξεςπάστα μόνο στην CPU δοκίμασενα αλλάξεις και στα υπόλοιπα, επίσης όταν αφαιρέσεις την ψήκτρα βεβαιώσου ότι οιγρίλιες στην έξοδο (και της ψήκτρας και του σασί) είναι καθαρές (ως συνήθως μαζεύουνένα πέπλο σκόνης και δεν αφήνουν τον αέρα να ρέει σωστά), όσον αφορά τον ανεμιστήραόχι δεν πρέπει να δουλεύει συνέχεια αφού οι κατασκευαστές στα laptop θέλουν όσων τον δυνατών λιγότερο θόρυβοκαι κατανάλωση οπότε κατά το άναμμα κάνη ένα τεστ (το 1sec που ανέφερες) και ξαναδουλεύει ότανπιάσει την θερμοκρασία που είναι ρυθμισμένο το σύστημα.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Να υποθέσω ότι όταν έβγαλες τη παλιά πάστα , την έβγαλες και από το cpu και από τη ψήκτρα.
Το ανεμηστηράκι με τρία καλώδια δεν ρυθμίζει στροφές μόνο αυτό με τα 4 καλώδια.
Αν έχεις βάλει σωστά τη πάστα και συνεχίζει να σου σβήνει βάλε το ανεμιστηράκι να δουλεύει συνέχεια.
Μπορείς να μπεις και στο bios να δείς τη θερμοκρασία ανεβάζει (αυτό δεν το έχουν όλα τα φορητά)

----------


## SV1JRT

> βάλε κάποιο πρόγραμμα και παρακολούθα τις θερμοκρασίες και πες πότε σβήνει




 Χμμμ... Ακη αφού δεν γυρίζει ο ανεμιστήρας ΠΟΤΕ (εκτος απο τον αρχικο έλεγχο που κάνει το BIOS) τότε σημαίνει ότι το BIOS δεν βλέπει ψηλές θερμοκρασίες, οπότε δεν δίνει εντολή στον ανεμιστήρα... Λογικά τα προγράμματα θα καταγράψουν χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες.

Θωμά ο ανεμιστήρας στα laptop είναι πάντα κλειστός αν η θερμοκρασία ειναι χαμηλή, για να μην χαλάνε μπαταρία.
Υποθέτω ότι μετά την αλαγή της πάστας τοποθέτησες σωστά την ψύκτρα. Το ΜΟΝΟ που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι πρόβλημα στην μητρική. Είναι δύσκολο να πώ εξ αποστάσεως.. Μήπως έχεις πολύμετρο με μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας, για να δείς ποσο πραγματικά ανεβάζει η ψύκτρα ??

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Το ανεμηστηράκι με τρία καλώδια δεν ρυθμίζει στροφές μόνο αυτό με τα 4 καλώδια.



ε; μια χαρά σου κάνω rpm sensing και με ΔΥΟ καλώδια αμα λάχει...

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για το φυσικό.
Το τρίτο καλώδιο είναι για αναγνωρίζει τις στροφές 
Το τέταρτο για να κάνει αυξομείωση
το τι μπορείς να κάνεις εσύ με τρια καλώδια δεν νομίζω να αφορά το φύλο μας τον Τομ, αφού από τις ερωτήσεις του φαίνεται να μη γνωρίζει και πολλά.
Αν είχε τις γνώσεις σου μάλλον δεν θα σε - μας  ρωτούσε.
Μπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερες συμβολές για το πώς θα το κάνει αυτό που ζητά και να μην κρίνεις του υπόλοιπους

----------

Papas00zas (07-07-12)

----------


## picdev

συγνώμη δεν γίνεται με το ένα καλώδιο να οδηγείται με pwm παλμούς και με το τρίτο να παίρνει feedback? αλλά ξεφεύγουμε απο το θέμα

----------


## sokin_23

Παιδια καλησπερα μοθ εχει τιχει και εμενα ενα τετοιο προβλιμα και ηταν καρτα γραφικον

----------


## SV1JRT

> Παιδια καλησπερα μοθ εχει τιχει και εμενα ενα τετοιο προβλιμα και ηταν καρτα γραφικον




 Καλησπέρα Νίκο καο καλως ήλθες στο φόρουμ.
Ακόμα δεν έχουμε αποκλείσει τίποτα. Θα μπορούσε να είναι και κάρτα γραφικών.
Ας τα πιάσουμε ένα - ένα με την σειρά να μήν μπερδευόμαστε.

----------


## sokin_23

απλα ασχολουμαι με υπολογιστεσ ειμαι τεχνικοσ και 8 στα 10 καινε το τσιπ  ειναι μερικοι που αλλαζουν απλα δεν ειναι συγουρο

----------


## SV1JRT

> απλα ασχολουμαι με υπολογιστεσ ειμαι τεχνικοσ και 8 στα 10 καινε το τσιπ  ειναι μερικοι που αλλαζουν απλα δεν ειναι συγουρο



Δεν λέει κάτι αυτό. Και έγώ μηχανικός υπολογιστών και δικτύων είμαι εδώ και 30 χρόνια.
Εχω επισκευάσει χιλιάδες υπολογιστές μέχρι στιγμής. Απο Laptop μέχρι mainframe servers.
Και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα είναι τεχνικοί και ηλεκτρονικοί, γιατί είναι ένα φόρουμ για ηλεκτρονικούς.
Δηλαδή θα έπρεπε να πετάξει το Laptop χωρίς να δεί αν φταίει κάτι άλλο πρώτα ??
Ετσι άντε - αντε έβγαλές την απόφαση οτι είναι καμένο το τσιπάκι της κάρτας γραφικών ??

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Ετσι άντε - αντε έβγαλές την απόφαση οτι είναι καμένο το τσιπάκι της κάρτας γραφικών ??



κοίτα, αν είναι κανένα nvidia γενιά 8800, πράγματι, δεν θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο... Κάτι σαν τα ιταλικά αυτοκίνητα ένα πράματα... "μου σβήν--"ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΤΗΣ"μα δεν το είδ--"ΣΣΣΤ!!ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΤΗΣ."

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Για το φυσικό.
> Το τρίτο καλώδιο είναι για αναγνωρίζει τις στροφές 
> Το τέταρτο για να κάνει αυξομείωση
> το τι μπορείς να κάνεις εσύ με τρια καλώδια δεν νομίζω να αφορά το φύλο μας τον Τομ, αφού από τις ερωτήσεις του φαίνεται να μη γνωρίζει και πολλά.
> Αν είχε τις γνώσεις σου μάλλον δεν θα σε - μας  ρωτούσε.
> Μπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερες συμβολές για το πώς θα το κάνει αυτό που ζητά και να μην κρίνεις του υπόλοιπους



δεν έκρινα ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ. και είπα ΔΥΟ καλώδια, όχι 3. 

εν τέλει, επί του θέματος όπως ζητάς: και ανεμιστήρια με 3 καλώδια μπορούν να ρυθμίζουν στροφές.

----------


## SV1JRT

> κοίτα, αν είναι κανένα nvidia γενιά 8800, πράγματι, δεν θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο... Κάτι σαν τα ιταλικά αυτοκίνητα ένα πράματα... "μου σβήν--"ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΤΗΣ"μα δεν το είδ--"ΣΣΣΤ!!ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΤΗΣ."



Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα.........
Πράγματι.... Τα Ιταλικά (και γενικά τα ευρωπαικα) ενα θεματάκι με τα ηλεκτρικά το έχουν.
Κάποτε είχα μια παλια Julietta. Γερό αμάξι, δεν λέω, αλλα το θεματάκι στα ηλεκτρικά το είχε....

----------


## andreasoi

Με είχε ταλαιπωρήσει κι εμένα αφάνταστα ένα acer του2005 με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα  τελικά την ζημιά πρέπει να μου την έκανε η μπαταρία , το ξεκίνησα χωρίς μπαταρία και από τότε δουλεύει  χωρίς πρόβλημα , είναι το (acer aspire 3000)
Αναφέρω την εμπειρία μου σεβόμενος τις απόψεις των ειδικών

----------


## picdev

> Με είχε ταλαιπωρήσει κι εμένα αφάνταστα ένα acer του2005 με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα  τελικά την ζημιά πρέπει να μου την έκανε η μπαταρία , το ξεκίνησα χωρίς μπαταρία και από τότε δουλεύει  χωρίς πρόβλημα , είναι το (acer aspire 3000)
> Αναφέρω την εμπειρία μου σεβόμενος τις απόψεις των ειδικών



δεν το βρίσκω απίθανο,έχω δει turbox laptop με τη μπαταρία πάνω να μην ανοίγει  η οθόνη, αλλά δεν στην έκανε η μπαταρία τη ζημιά 
η μητρική έχει πρόβλημα

----------


## τομ

ευχαριστω παιδια για τη βοηθεια και το ενδιαφερον σας.  για να σας πω καποια πραγματα μηπως και κανουμε δουλεια. την παλια παστα την καθαρισα οπως και την ψυκτρα.  τη μπαταρια την εχω  ειδηβγαλμενει γιατι χαλασε. πχ αν το προβλημα ειναι στη μητρικη και δεν δινει εντολη να δουλεψει ο ανεμιστηρας αν γινεται να τον κανω να δουλευει συνεχεια δε με πειραζει στο ρευμα εξαλλου το εχω παντα. θα εγκαταστησω τα προγραμματα που μου ειπατε θα ελεγκξω και τη καρτα γραφικων αλλα ενα ενα για να βρουμε ακρη...αλλα τωρα θα το δω  απο δευτερα γιατι ειμαι εκτος και εδω ειμαστε εξαλλου. μονο πιστευω αν ειναι η μητρικη δε θα βγαλουμε ακρη. ευχαριστω και παλι για το ενδιαφερον σας και εις στο επανειδην.....

----------


## vasilllis

untitled2.pnguntitled.png

βαλε αυτην την παστα και αυτον τον ανεμιστηρα και καθαρισες.

----------


## sokin_23

απλα τα ποιο πολλα acer ποθ εχουν τιν 8600Μ εχουν προβλιμα γιατι εποικεινονισα με τιν εταιρι και με ειπαν

----------


## sokin_23

οποσ και μερικα seat ta ibiza kai ta corddompa με τον πολλαπλασιαστη εχο αποθεμα 5 στιν αποθεικι



> κοίτα, αν είναι κανένα nvidia γενιά 8800, πράγματι, δεν θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο... Κάτι σαν τα ιταλικά αυτοκίνητα ένα πράματα... "μου σβήν--"ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΤΗΣ"μα δεν το είδ--"ΣΣΣΤ!!ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΤΗΣ."

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ρε μπας και έχεις πατήσει κανα κουμπάκι που να βάζει το μηχάνημα σε silent λειτουργία; για ρίχτου μια ματιά

----------


## takisegio

> ευχαριστω παιδια για τη βοηθεια και το ενδιαφερον σας. για να σας πω καποια πραγματα μηπως και κανουμε δουλεια. την παλια παστα την καθαρισα οπως και την ψυκτρα. τη μπαταρια την εχω ειδηβγαλμενει γιατι χαλασε. πχ αν το προβλημα ειναι στη μητρικη και δεν δινει εντολη να δουλεψει ο ανεμιστηρας αν γινεται να τον κανω να δουλευει συνεχεια δε με πειραζει στο ρευμα εξαλλου το εχω παντα. θα εγκαταστησω τα προγραμματα που μου ειπατε θα ελεγκξω και τη καρτα γραφικων αλλα ενα ενα για να βρουμε ακρη...αλλα τωρα θα το δω απο δευτερα γιατι ειμαι εκτος και εδω ειμαστε εξαλλου. μονο πιστευω αν ειναι η μητρικη δε θα βγαλουμε ακρη. ευχαριστω και παλι για το ενδιαφερον σας και εις στο επανειδην.....



μπορεις να του δωσεις ρευμα απο τη usb

----------


## SV1JRT

> μπορεις να του δωσεις ρευμα απο τη usb



+1000.
Δώσε 5V  στο ενημιστηράκι απο άλλη παροχή ή απο το USB να γυρίζει μόνιμα και δές αν σου ξανακλείνει ακόμα και με το ανεμιστηράκι συνέχεια αναμένο. Α συνεχίσει, είναι μητρική και πας για reballing στα ολοκληρωμένα (μάλον της VGA). Δεν ξέρω αν σε συμφαίρει οικονομικά μετα να ασχοληθείς αν συνεχίσει να έχει πρόβλημμα....

----------


## KOKAR

ξήλωμα όλες οι ψήκτρες , καθάρισμα , βάζεις νέα θερμοαγωγημη πάστα και καθαρίζεις τις γρίλιες απο την ψήκτρα,
τα δένεις και δοκιμάζεις ξανά

----------


## τομ

τελικά παιδιά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε... έβαλα το ανεμιστηράκι να δουλεύει συνέχεια και το λαπτοπ το έχω εδώ και 3 ώρες ανοιχτό και δουλεύει... ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια σας και για τις συμβουλές σας... για ότι χρειαστώ δε θα διστάσω να ζητήσω τη βοήθεια σας... ευχαριστώ και πάλι....

----------


## SV1JRT

> τελικά παιδιά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε... έβαλα το ανεμιστηράκι να δουλεύει συνέχεια και το λαπτοπ το έχω εδώ και 3 ώρες ανοιχτό και δουλεύει... ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια σας και για τις συμβουλές σας... για ότι χρειαστώ δε θα διστάσω να ζητήσω τη βοήθεια σας... ευχαριστώ και πάλι....



 Μπράβο Θωμά. Σωστός. Τελικά αποδείχτηκε οτι είχα δίκιο εξαρχής.... :Rolleyes: 
 Ουτε VGA, ουτε chipset ουτε τίποτα τέτοιο...
 Απλά δεν διαβαζε τη θερμοκρασία απο τον αισθητήρα και δέν ξεκινούσε το ανεμηστηράκι...

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ρε μπας και έχει μαζέψει μπίχλα το θερμοζεύγος;

----------


## JOUN

Ποιο αισθητηρα ρε παιδια λετε; Η θερμοκρασια διαβαζεται απο μια διοδο μεσα στην CPU..Δηλαδη οταν βγαζεις την CPU βγαζεις και κανενα θερμοζευγος μαζι;

----------

picdev (09-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που το κύκλωμα που ελέγχει τον ανεμιστήρα μετράει τη θερμοκρασία με θερμοζεύγος και όχι από τον επεξεργαστή

σπάνιο, δε λέω, αλλά _γίνεται_.

και όταν λες "δίοδο" τί εννοείς; πώς ξέρεις ότι είναι ημιαγωγός δίοδος ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας;

----------


## JOUN

Αντιγραφη απο εδω:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_diode
 "All modern Intel CPUs have on-chip thermal diodes. As they are right there in the middle it provides most relevant CPU temperature readings. The silicon diodes have temperature dependancy of -2mV per degree celsius. Thus we can determine the junction temperature by passing a current through the diode and then measuring voltage developed across it."





> σπάνιο, δε λέω, αλλά _γίνεται_.



Πολυ σπανιο θα ελεγα..Δεν εχω δει ακομη CPU με εξωτερικο θερμοζευγος,εσυ;

----------

patent61 (09-07-12)

----------


## KOKAR

από την εμπειρία μου σας λέω οτι θα πρέπει να ανοιχτή και να καθαριστούν η ψήκτρα καθώς και να αντικατασταθεί η θερμοαγωγημη πάστα !
από εκι και πέρα ο κάθε ένας κάνει οτι νομίζει !

----------

patent61 (09-07-12)

----------


## JOUN

> από την εμπειρία μου σας λέω οτι θα πρέπει να ανοιχτή και να καθαριστούν η ψήκτρα καθώς και να αντικατασταθεί η θερμοαγωγημη πάστα !
> από εκι και πέρα ο κάθε ένας κάνει οτι νομίζει !



Eτσι ακριβως..

----------


## KOKAR

στην παρακάτω φωτο μπορείς να διακρίνεις το θερμοζευγος ?

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

δεν είπα "σε _όλα_ τα λάπτοπ υπάρχει θερμοζεύγος για μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας." είπα ότι είναι σπάνιο. νομίζω το ξεκαθάρισα;

----------


## SV1JRT

Παιδιά, εκ των πραγμάτων ΔΕΝ διαβάζει την θερμοκρασία. Αποδεδειγμένο στην πράξη !!!
 Τώρα, γιατί δεν διαβάζει την θερμοκρασία, υπάρχουν ΑΠΕΙΡΟΙ λόγοι.
 Απο πρόβλημα στην CPU μέχρι βλαμένο BIOS.
 ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ υπάρχουν περισσότεροι από ένας αισθητήρες σε κάθε μητρική και επεξεργαστή.
 Ποιός είναι ο λόγος που το BIOS  δεν "διαβάζει" τους αισθητήρες της CPU ή της μητρικής ?? ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ.
  Το θέμα είναι οτι ο Θωμάς έκανε την δουλειά του.
 Δεν νομίζω το παλικάρι να είναι χαζο και να μην έχει καθαρίσει τους ανεμιστήρες και τις γρύλιες της ψύκτρας.
 Εξάλου μπήκε στην διαδικασία να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ανεμιστήρα. Λέτε να άφησε τις γρύλιες μες την μπίχλα ??
 Μήν υποτιμάτε την νοημοσύνη του κόσμου....

----------

billtech (15-11-12), 

jim.ni (16-07-12), 

patent61 (09-07-12)

----------


## patent61

> Παιδιά, εκ των πραγμάτων ΔΕΝ διαβάζει την θερμοκρασία. Αποδεδειγμένο στην πράξη !!!
> Τώρα, γιατί δεν διαβάζει την θερμοκρασία, υπάρχουν ΑΠΕΙΡΟΙ λόγοι.
> Απο πρόβλημα στην CPU μέχρι βλαμένο BIOS.
> ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ υπάρχουν περισσότεροι από ένας αισθητήρες σε κάθε μητρική και επεξεργαστή.
> Ποιός είναι ο λόγος που το BIOS δεν "διαβάζει" τους αισθητήρες της CPU ή της μητρικής ?? ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ.
> Το θέμα είναι οτι ο Θωμάς έκανε την δουλειά του.
> Δεν νομίζω το παλικάρι να είναι χαζο και να μην έχει καθαρίσει τους ανεμιστήρες και τις γρύλιες της ψύκτρας.
> Εξάλου μπήκε στην διαδικασία να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ανεμιστήρα. Λέτε να άφησε τις γρύλιες μες την μπίχλα ??
> Μήν υποτιμάτε την νοημοσύνη του κόσμου....



Ολόσωστη παρατήρηση.

----------


## τομ

> Παιδιά, εκ των πραγμάτων ΔΕΝ διαβάζει την θερμοκρασία. Αποδεδειγμένο στην πράξη !!!
>  Τώρα, γιατί δεν διαβάζει την θερμοκρασία, υπάρχουν ΑΠΕΙΡΟΙ λόγοι.
>  Απο πρόβλημα στην CPU μέχρι βλαμένο BIOS.
>  ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ υπάρχουν περισσότεροι από ένας αισθητήρες σε κάθε μητρική και επεξεργαστή.
>  Ποιός είναι ο λόγος που το BIOS  δεν "διαβάζει" τους αισθητήρες της CPU ή της μητρικής ?? ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ.
>   Το θέμα είναι οτι ο Θωμάς έκανε την δουλειά του.
>  Δεν νομίζω το παλικάρι να είναι χαζο και να μην έχει καθαρίσει τους ανεμιστήρες και τις γρύλιες της ψύκτρας.
>  Εξάλου μπήκε στην διαδικασία να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ανεμιστήρα. Λέτε να άφησε τις γρύλιες μες την μπίχλα ??
>  Μήν υποτιμάτε την νοημοσύνη του κόσμου....



ευχαριστώ πολύ... αν διαβάζεται το θέμα από την αρχή αναφέρω ότι αντικατέστησα τη θερμοαγώγιμη... και εντάξει ρε παιδιά ηλεκτρονικοί είμαστε σχεδόν όλοι εδώ μέσα.. έφτασα στο σημείο να αλλάξω τον ανεμιστήρα 
 τη θερμοαγώγιμη λέτε να μην την άλλαζα? και λέτε να άφηνα την παλιά πάστα πάνω στην ψύκτρα.. είπαμε ζήτησα βοήθεια για κάτι λίγο πιο περίπλοκο.. άλλα αν δεν ήξερα εντελώς τίποτα νομίζω δε θα έμπαινα στη διαδικασία να ανοίξω το λαπτοπ... τέλος καλό όλα καλά...

----------


## patent61

> ...... τέλος καλό όλα καλά...



Δηλαδή Θωμά βρήκες την ζημιά; Τι ήταν τελικά;

----------


## τομ

δεν ξέρω τι προβλημα υπήρχε και δεν έδινε εντολη να ξεκινήσει το ανεμιστηράκι... τώρα το έκανα να δουλεύει συνέχεια οπότε και δεν κλείνει....

----------


## patent61

> δεν ξέρω τι προβλημα υπήρχε και δεν έδινε εντολη να ξεκινήσει το ανεμιστηράκι... τώρα το έκανα να δουλεύει συνέχεια οπότε και δεν κλείνει....



Είσαι ωραίος!!

----------


## vasilllis

Μιας και εχω acer και εγω να κανω 2 ερωτησεις.
ειναι 5ετιας φορητος με pentium m760 2gb  kai 1 gb ram.Oi θερμοκρασιες που σηκωνει ειναι μεχρι 99 βαθμοι και με χρηση εναν download manager και 5 παραθυρα στον explorer παιζει στους 80 βαθμους.τοση ειναι η θερμοκρασια???
εχει περασμενα τα 7ρια μεσα και κυριολεκτικα σερνεται.κατεβασα 2 προγραμματα για video converter (ξερω οτι πινει το αιμα) και τελικα δεν καταφερε καννενα να κανει την μετατροπη.Υποτιθεται οτι τα 7ρια κανουν καλυτερη διαχειριση μνημης ,αλλα που? ποτε?
Απο Δευτερα θα ανοιξω να αλλαξω παστα ,πιστευω οτι θα κατεβω 5-6 βαθμους.Αλλα το οτι σερνεται,δεν νομιζω να το αποφυγω.
εχετε να μου προτεινεται κατι?format εχει γινει πριν ενα μηνα.

----------


## picdev

90 βαθμούς? και δεν κλείνει ?
αν δεν κλείνει μπορείς να το χρησιμοποίησες για τοστιέρα 
πρέπει να καθαρίσεις τη ψήκτρα απο χνούδια κτλ και να αλλάξεις πάστα, επίσης καθάρισε με ασετόν τη παλιά ξεραμένη πάστα 
ο επεξεργαστής σου είναι αρκετά παλιός

----------


## vasilllis

> 90 βαθμούς? και δεν κλείνει ?
> αν δεν κλείνει μπορείς να το χρησιμοποίησες για τοστιέρα 
> πρέπει να καθαρίσεις τη ψήκτρα απο χνούδια κτλ και να αλλάξεις πάστα, επίσης καθάρισε με ασετόν τη παλιά ξεραμένη πάστα 
> ο επεξεργαστής σου είναι αρκετά παλιός



πως κανεις ετσι??
παιζει και με 99 βαθμους(με το coretemp μετρησεις-νομιζω εσυ το ειχες προτεινει σε καποιο φιλο) χωρις καννενα προβλημα .Βεβαια δεν βαζεις το χερι σου στην εξοδο του ανεμιστηρα ,γιατι τζιζ.ειναι πολλα ετσι?Δευτερα εχει καθαρισμο.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Μιας και εχω acer και εγω να κανω 2 ερωτησεις.
> ειναι 5ετιας φορητος με pentium m760 2gb kai 1 gb ram.Oi θερμοκρασιες που σηκωνει ειναι μεχρι 99 βαθμοι και με χρηση εναν download manager και 5 παραθυρα στον explorer παιζει στους 80 βαθμους.τοση ειναι η θερμοκρασια???
> εχει περασμενα τα 7ρια μεσα και κυριολεκτικα σερνεται.κατεβασα 2 προγραμματα για video converter (ξερω οτι πινει το αιμα) και τελικα δεν καταφερε καννενα να κανει την μετατροπη.Υποτιθεται οτι τα 7ρια κανουν καλυτερη διαχειριση μνημης ,αλλα που? ποτε?
> Απο Δευτερα θα ανοιξω να αλλαξω παστα ,πιστευω οτι θα κατεβω 5-6 βαθμους.Αλλα το οτι σερνεται,δεν νομιζω να το αποφυγω.
> εχετε να μου προτεινεται κατι?format εχει γινει πριν ενα μηνα.



απενεργοποιησε τα προγραμματα που τρεχουν στην εκκινηση
εκτελεση-msconfig-εκκινηση 
και αποτσεκαρεις τα προγραμματα που τρεχουν στην εκκινηση

φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> τελικά παιδιά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε... έβαλα το ανεμιστηράκι να δουλεύει συνέχεια και το λαπτοπ το έχω εδώ και 3 ώρες ανοιχτό και δουλεύει... ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια σας και για τις συμβουλές σας... για ότι χρειαστώ δε θα διστάσω να ζητήσω τη βοήθεια σας... ευχαριστώ και πάλι....



ετσι μειωνεις την ζωη του ανεμιστηρα αν δουλευει full
 η θα καει 
η θα αρχισει να αρχισει να πατιναρει και θα κανει θορυβο
καλυτερα thermistor πανω στην ψυχτρα και ελενχο με κυκλωμα 
γινεται με lm317
η με δυο τρανζιστορ υπαρχει και στο φορουμ

φιλικα

----------


## icman

ειχα και εγω ενα παρομοιο προβλημα και εγτιαξα μια βαση απο κατω  η οποια εχει ενα σχετικα μεγαλο ανεμιστηρακι και δουλευει και με usb και με 12volt για ακομα πιο πολυ ψυξη.εγω χρησιμοποιησα το core temp που διαβασα παραπανω,ετσι απλα για δοκιμη και ειδα μεχρι και 30 βαθμους διαφορα!με ανεμηστηρα στα 5 volt δουλευω σταθερα 55 βαθμους και χωρις ανεμ.φτανω και 85-90.στα 12 volt το ανεμηστηρακι δεν το βαλα για να δω θερμοκρασιες.οριστε και μερικες εικονες..090320111032.jpg090320111038.jpg090320111040.jpg090320111041.jpg090320111044.jpg110320111045.jpg

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> ειχα και εγω ενα παρομοιο προβλημα και εγτιαξα μια βαση απο κατω η οποια εχει ενα σχετικα μεγαλο ανεμιστηρακι και δουλευει και με usb και με 12volt για ακομα πιο πολυ ψυξη.εγω χρησιμοποιησα το core temp που διαβασα παραπανω,ετσι απλα για δοκιμη και ειδα μεχρι και 30 βαθμους διαφορα!με ανεμηστηρα στα 5 volt δουλευω σταθερα 55 βαθμους και χωρις ανεμ.φτανω και 85-90.στα 12 volt το ανεμηστηρακι δεν το βαλα για να δω θερμοκρασιες.οριστε και μερικες εικονες..Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35436Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35437Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35438Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35439Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35440Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35441




ως αποδωση ειναι η καλυτερη λυση αλλα το λαπτοπ το χρησημοποιουμε για διαφορες δουλειες 
που ειναι δυσκολο να το κουβαλησεις ολο αυτο 
ολα ξεκινουν λογο χωρου τα λαπτοπ δεν εχουν καλες ψυχτρες και δεν μπορουν να κανουν σωστη θερμοαπαγωγη
υπαρχουν και οι ετοιμες λυσεις γι αυτο το προβλημα

π.χ.
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.566101

φιλικα

----------


## vasilllis

> ειχα και εγω ενα παρομοιο προβλημα και εγτιαξα μια βαση απο κατω  η οποια εχει ενα σχετικα μεγαλο ανεμιστηρακι και δουλευει και με usb και με 12volt για ακομα πιο πολυ ψυξη.εγω χρησιμοποιησα το core temp που διαβασα παραπανω,ετσι απλα για δοκιμη και ειδα μεχρι και 30 βαθμους διαφορα!με ανεμηστηρα στα 5 volt δουλευω σταθερα 55 βαθμους και χωρις ανεμ.φτανω και 85-90.στα 12 volt το ανεμηστηρακι δεν το βαλα για να δω θερμοκρασιες.οριστε και μερικες εικονες..Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35436Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35437Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35438Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35439Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35440Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35441




Και εσυ acer υπολογιστη εχεις?






> απενεργοποιησε τα προγραμματα που τρεχουν στην εκκινηση
> εκτελεση-msconfig-εκκινηση 
> και αποτσεκαρεις τα προγραμματα που τρεχουν στην εκκινηση
> 
> φιλικα



Εκινουν 10 προγραμματα και ολα γνωστα μου (ati,avast,skype,sound κλπ κλπ).Αν τα απενεργοποιησω τη θα κερδισω?

----------


## icman

> Και εσυ acer υπολογιστη εχεις?



toshiba a200

----------


## picdev

μα τι σχέση έχουν τα προγράμματα εκκίνησης με τους 100 βαθμούς ?  :Confused1: 
ο επεξεργαστής σου είναι παλιός και ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία, η μέγιστη είναι 100 βαθμοί με άλλα λόγια παίζεις με τη φωτιά,
πρέπει να είσαι στους 70 βαθμούς τώρα το καλοκαίρι , εντάξει δουλεύει και με 95 αλλά δεν ξέρεις πόσο θα αντέξει και αν λειτουργεί οπως πρέπει,
αρχικά άσε τους εξωτερικούς ανεμιστήρες και κάνε το καθάρισμα και αλλαγή πάστας και πες μας πόσο πήγε, αν δεν το  έχεις καθαρίσει ποτέ αυτά τα χρόνια περιμένω να πέσει στους 70-80 βαθμούς,

----------


## icman

> ως αποδωση ειναι η καλυτερη λυση αλλα το λαπτοπ το χρησημοποιουμε για διαφορες δουλειες 
> που ειναι δυσκολο να το κουβαλησεις ολο αυτο 
> ολα ξεκινουν λογο χωρου τα λαπτοπ δεν εχουν καλες ψυχτρες και δεν μπορουν να κανουν σωστη θερμοαπαγωγη
> υπαρχουν και οι ετοιμες λυσεις γι αυτο το προβλημα
> 
> π.χ.
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.566101
> 
> φιλικα



σιγουρα ναι το λαπτοπ χρειαζεται και για αλλες δουλειες.απλα εφερα ενα παραδειγμα πως (εγω)τουλαχιστον το δουλευω στο σπιτι και ποιες διαφορες ειδα...παντως πιστευω και εγω πως αν κλεισουν τα προγραμματα που ανοιγουν κατα την εκκινηση και κερδισουν λιγο μνημη και δουλευει πιο ανετα ο επεξεργαστης-ες σιγουρα θα πεσει η θερμοκρασια!

----------


## icman

> μα τι σχέση έχουν τα προγράμματα εκκίνησης με τους 100 βαθμούς ?



καταναλωνουν πιο πολυ μνημη με αποτελεσμα να δουλευει περισσοτερο και ο επεξεργαστης,με αποτελεσμα να ανεβαζει θερμοκρασιες ο επεξεργαστης.τσεκαρισμενο. :Wink:

----------

BESTCHRISS (15-07-12)

----------


## vasilllis

> μα τι σχέση έχουν τα προγράμματα εκκίνησης με τους 100 βαθμούς ? 
> ο επεξεργαστής σου είναι παλιός και ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία, η μέγιστη είναι 100 βαθμοί με άλλα λόγια παίζεις με τη φωτιά,
> πρέπει να είσαι στους 70 βαθμούς τώρα το καλοκαίρι , εντάξει δουλεύει και με 95 αλλά δεν ξέρεις πόσο θα αντέξει και αν λειτουργεί οπως πρέπει,
> αρχικά άσε τους εξωτερικούς ανεμιστήρες και κάνε το καθάρισμα και αλλαγή πάστας και πες μας πόσο πήγε, αν δεν το  έχεις καθαρίσει ποτέ αυτά τα χρόνια περιμένω να πέσει στους 70-80 βαθμούς,



πριν 3 μηνες ανοιξα και το καθαρισα επειδη εκανε ενα θορυβο το ανεμιστηρακι.του εριξα σπρει και δουλευει κανονικα,αν και τωρα τελευταια το κανει που και που.
και τωρα με τα 40ρια ψιλιαστηκα την υψηλη θερμοκρασια,γιατι και χωρις καμια εργασια ο ανεμιστηρας δεν κλεινει ποτε.

----------


## picdev

όταν λές οτι έριξες σπράι? όταν λέω καθάρισμα εννοώ να ξεβιδώσεις τελείως τη ψήκτρα , και να γίνει 2 κομμάτια το μεταλλικό μέρος και ο ανεμιστήρας ,
όταν το κάνεις αυτό θα δεις οτι στις μεταλλικές γρίλιες(απο τη μέσα μεριά) πιάνει χνούδι που δεν φεύγει με σπράι, μονο με σκούπα ή πλύσιμο.
Το έκανες αυτό?

----------


## vasilllis

> όταν λές οτι έριξες σπράι? όταν λέω καθάρισμα εννοώ να ξεβιδώσεις τελείως τη ψήκτρα , και να γίνει 2 κομμάτια το μεταλλικό μέρος και ο ανεμιστήρας ,
> όταν το κάνεις αυτό θα δεις οτι στις μεταλλικές γρίλιες(απο τη μέσα μεριά) πιάνει χνούδι που δεν φεύγει με σπράι, μονο με σκούπα ή πλύσιμο.
> Το έκανες αυτό?



ναι ναι αυτο εκανα.μονο παστα δεν πειραξα (ηταν υγρη ακομα) γιατι δεν ειχα.
θελω να σταθω λιγο στον παλιο επεξεργαστη που ειπες ομως.
πριν καμποσα χρονια ηταν κορυφαιος.
τι αλλαξε τωρα και ζοριζεται να κανει τις ιδιες εργασιες που εκανε πριν 5 χρονια;
περασα και τα 7ρια γιατι λεγαν οτι διαχειριζονταν καλυτερα την μνημη κλπ.

----------


## picdev

αν πράγματι το καθάρισες όπως λές και έχει ΄τετοια θερμοκρασία τότε έχει πρόβλημα, δεν ξέρω κάνε καμιά πατέντα μήπως το σώσεις , 
υπάρχει περίπτωση να αργεί τόσο λόγω θερμοκρασίας, πάντως αν συνεχίσει έτσι δεν μου φένεται να έχει πολύ ζωή ακόμα

----------

BESTCHRISS (15-07-12)

----------


## joeiwannou

Εγώ έκανα αυτές τις αλλαγές

http://i48.tinypic.com/2888ldd.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/29erajp.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/cp9qc.jpg

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Και εσυ acer υπολογιστη εχεις?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εκινουν 10 προγραμματα και ολα γνωστα μου (ati,avast,skype,sound κλπ κλπ).Αν τα απενεργοποιησω τη θα κερδισω?



*ολα δρομο απο τη εκκινηση* δεν χρειαζεται απο αυτα που αναφερεις κανενα στην εκκινηση
εκτος απο το αντιβατριους *avast* 
εγω στα pc και στα λαπτοπ μου μονο το *avast τρεχει στην εκκινηση*
το skype σιγουρα επιβαρυνει το λαπτοπ
θα κερδισεις το υπολογιζω 10 με 15% σε ταχυτητα 
φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> αν πράγματι το καθάρισες όπως λές και έχει ΄τετοια θερμοκρασία τότε έχει πρόβλημα, δεν ξέρω κάνε καμιά πατέντα μήπως το σώσεις , 
> υπάρχει περίπτωση να αργεί τόσο λόγω θερμοκρασίας, *πάντως αν συνεχίσει έτσι δεν μου φένεται να έχει πολύ ζωή ακόμα*



Α++++++++++

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> ναι ναι αυτο εκανα.μονο παστα δεν πειραξα (ηταν υγρη ακομα) γιατι δεν ειχα.
> θελω να σταθω λιγο στον παλιο επεξεργαστη που ειπες ομως.
> πριν καμποσα χρονια ηταν κορυφαιος.
> τι αλλαξε τωρα και ζοριζεται να κανει τις ιδιες εργασιες που εκανε πριν 5 χρονια;
> περασα και τα 7ρια γιατι λεγαν οτι διαχειριζονταν καλυτερα την μνημη κλπ.



επισης χωρις να κανεις καπoiα διεργασια πρεπει να δεις την *used memory
*δηλαδη την μνημη που καταναλωνεται οταν δεν κανουμε καμια διεργασια 
απο εκει μπορεις να καταλαβεις ποσο επιβρενεται σε μνημη το λαπτοπ
εγω χρησιμοποιω το everest για να το δω

με τα xp professional sp3 θα πηγαινε ποιο γρηγορα γιατι πιο ελαφρια στην επιβαρυνση μνημης
ολα τα 32 βλεπουν ως 3,5GB μνημη περιπου
ειτε ειναι xp ειτε ειναι win7
τωρα καλυτερη στην διαχειρηση μνημης κανουν 
τα 64 ειτε ειναι xp ειτε ειναι win7

φιλικα

----------


## toni31

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια παρένθεση σχετικά με τις βάσεις που ψύχουν τα λαπτοπάκια, είτε είναι εμπορίου είτε αυτοσχέδιες. Kαλό θα είναι εφόσον τις δουλεύουμε να τις τροφοδοτούμε από εξωτερική πηγή, π.χ ένα αυτοτροφοδοτούμενο usb hub.

----------


## vasilllis

> επισης χωρις να κανεις καπoiα διεργασια πρεπει να δεις την *used memory
> *δηλαδη την μνημη που καταναλωνεται οταν δεν κανουμε καμια διεργασια 
> απο εκει μπορεις να καταλαβεις ποσο επιβρενεται σε μνημη το λαπτοπ
> εγω χρησιμοποιω το everest για να το δω
> 
> με τα xp professional sp3 θα πηγαινε ποιο γρηγορα γιατι πιο ελαφρια στην επιβαρυνση μνημης
> ολα τα 32 βλεπουν ως 3,5GB μνημη περιπου
> ειτε ειναι xp ειτε ειναι win7
> τωρα καλυτερη στην διαχειρηση μνημης κανουν 
> ...



τα xp ειναι πιο ελαφρια σε χρηση μνημης;
εγω αναποδα τα ξερω.
πιστευω απο μνημες ειμαι οριακα παντως.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> τα xp ειναι πιο ελαφρια σε χρηση μνημης;
> εγω αναποδα τα ξερω.
> πιστευω απο μνημες ειμαι οριακα παντως.



αυτη την στιγμη που γραφω εχω 
used memory 548MB
 FREE MEMORY 2789MB 
τα win7 εχουν πολλα εφετζιλικια γιαυτο επιβαρυνουν περισσοτερο την μνημη
αν θελεις να τα απενεργοποιησεις πας οπτιακα εφε-και τσεκσρισεις *ρυθμιση για βελτιστη αποδωση* θα κερδισεις πολυ σε ταχυτητα

*Παραβίαση κανόνων*

----------


## Papas00zas

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35156Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35157
> 
> βαλε αυτην την παστα και αυτον τον ανεμιστηρα και καθαρισες.



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  Καλό.... 
Εγώ πάντως θα τον έλεγα να κάνει αυτό: 







> τα xp ειναι πιο ελαφρια σε χρηση μνημης;
> εγω αναποδα τα ξερω.
> πιστευω απο μνημες ειμαι οριακα παντως.



Δε νομίζω γιατί τα xp δεν έχουν πολλά εφέ-άρα ίσως είναι καλύτερα.

----------

Hary Dee (14-11-12)

----------


## vasilllis

πηρα και εγω μια σοκολατινα (παστα).αν προλαβω το βραδυ θα την περασω.
θα κανω πρωτα δοκιμες να δω που φτανει η θερμοκρασια και θα ψαξω να βρω τα χρ  .Ισως εχετε δικιο με το οτι τα 7ρια ειναι βαρια.
φιλε chris   αν απενεργοποιησω soundcard, ati  κλπ ηχο δεν θα εχω, εικονα μονο  drivers της windows.
να ειναι κατι προσωρινο να σου πω οκ.αλλα για μονιμα δεν νομιζω.

----------


## picdev

κανονικά θα έχεις drivers , αυτά είναι μονο τα προγράμματα ρύθμισης για γρήγορη εκκίνηση,

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> πηρα και εγω μια σοκολατινα (παστα).αν προλαβω το βραδυ θα την περασω.
> θα κανω πρωτα δοκιμες να δω που φτανει η θερμοκρασια και θα ψαξω να βρω τα χρ .Ισως εχετε δικιο με το οτι τα 7ρια ειναι βαρια.
> φιλε chris αν απενεργοποιησω soundcard, ati κλπ ηχο δεν θα εχω, εικονα μονο drivers της windows.
> να ειναι κατι προσωρινο να σου πω οκ.αλλα για μονιμα δεν νομιζω.




οι ηχοι ρυθμιζονται απο τον πινακα ελενχου 
*οι ηχοι και συσκευες αναπαραγωγης 
*και οχι απο τα προγρμματα εκκινησης καμια σχεση με αυτο που λες
και καρτα γραφικων απο τις ρυθμισεις *οθονη

εμμενα στην εκκινηση μονο το αντιβαριους τρεχει τιποτε αλλο

φιλικα
*

----------


## vasilllis

> οι ηχοι ρυθμιζονται απο τον πινακα ελενχου 
> *οι ηχοι και συσκευες αναπαραγωγης 
> *και οχι απο τα προγρμματα εκκινησης καμια σχεση με αυτο που λες
> και καρτα γραφικων απο τις ρυθμισεις *οθονη
> 
> εμμενα στην εκκινηση μονο το αντιβαριους τρεχει τιποτε αλλο
> 
> φιλικα
> *



Δεν ειναι τα προγραμματα που ξεκινανε καθε φορα η καρτες γραφικων ηχου κλπ?
Τουλαχιστον για το sound που σου εγραψα εμφανιστηκε μετα την εγκατασταση των οδηγων της καρτας ηχου,που χωρις αυτους δεν εχω ηχο.Τοσο λαθος κανω??


ΛΟιπον το προβλημα (μεχρι στιγμης εβρεθη)λυθηκε.Εκανα βιδες το ανεμιστηρακι που εχει στο κουτακι του τις περσιδουλες απο την χαλκινη πλακα που παταγε πανω στον επεξεργαστη.Ειχε κανει ενα στρωμα μαλλια και ηταν φραγμενες ολες οι περσιδες.Παρολο που περναγε ο αερας προς τα εξω(καυτος καυτος) εκανε την ζημια.Καθααριστηκε εβαλα και αλοιφη.Δοκιμασα με ενα video convrter,παρολο που κρασαρει λογω επεξεργαστη-μνημης και επαιζε στα 100% ειχα 81 βαθμους!!!!!!18 βαθμους κατω.ΤΟ κυριοτερο,ο ανεμιστηρας πια δεν δουλευει,ισα ισα που ακουγεται οτι γυρναει(χαμ.στροφες εννοω)θερμοκρασια λειτουργιας τωρα εχει 55 βαθμους και βλεπω οτι τρεχει και καλυτερα τις εφαρμογες.
θα δουμε τι αλλο χρειαζεται.
Σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια και για τις ιδεες.

----------


## picdev

ρε θα μας τρελάνεις? δεν στο είπα και μου είπες οτι το έχεις κάνει καθαρισμο? :Lol:

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> ρε θα μας τρελάνεις? δεν στο είπα και μου είπες οτι το έχεις κάνει καθαρισμο?



μας εχει τρελανει οχι *ΘΑ
74 απαντησεις για το αυτονοητο*

----------


## vasilllis

> ρε θα μας τρελάνεις? δεν στο είπα και μου είπες οτι το έχεις κάνει καθαρισμο?



η αμαθεια φιλε  :Smile: 
δεν εκανα βιδες τον ανεμιστηρα. τον ελυσα απο πανω καθαρισα τις γρυλιες του και τα φτερα του αλλα δεν τον ελυσα ολο.
http://www.laptop-parts.gr/Fan-Heats....10132.001.htm

απο την μια πλευρα στο πλαι εχει τις περσιδες της ψυκτρας.εγω την πατησα και δεν τον ελυσα μεσα.

----------


## KOKAR

το είχα πει στο ποστ 35.....δεν με άκουσες

----------


## gorgos

Γεια σας και απο μενα λοιπον λογο οτι και εγω ειχα το ιδιο πρόβλημα, με το φιλο μας τι έκανα? Καθάρισα το επεξεργαστη και στην ουσια ολον τον υπολογιστη απο σκονες και άλλα.
Μετά που καθαρισα την ψυκτρα ανοιξα το laptop και ειχα 6-7 βαθμου κερδος απο τους 95 που ανεβαζε αλλα παλι δεν ειμουν ικανοποιούμενος. Ακούστε η μάλλον διαβάστε  :Tongue2:  Ο υπολογιστής είχε τα 7αριά και μόλις είδα και πόση ram είχε (1gb) τότε έκανα το μεγάλο βήμα formaaaattt :Lol:  Του έβαλα τα windows xp sp3 greece oem όπως και τα βρήκα και είχα μεγάλη διαφορά κατέβηκα στους 15-20 βαθμού τότε κατάλαβα ότι με τα 7αρια ¨ έτρωγε ¨ πολλή μνήμη. Όπως είναι γνωστό ότι τα 7αρια θέλουν 1gb ram άρα συστηματικά επιβάρυναν και τον επεξεργαστή στη λειτουργεία του(μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση αρά και μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία). Τώρα μετά από ένα χρόνο δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και μάλλον αυτή θα ήταν η λύση που έπρεπε να γίνει.Να μην το ξεχάσω ο υπολογιστής είχε τα vista τώρα γιατί με τα 7 (τα ειχε βαλει ενας τεχνικος υπολογιστών) είχε πρόβλημα ενώ τα vista έχουν τις ίδιες περίπου απετησεις με τα 7 τι να πω τελος καλό ολα καλά.



Φιλικα Γιωργος :Biggrin:

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Γεια σας και απο μενα λοιπον λογο οτι και εγω ειχα το ιδιο πρόβλημα, με το φιλο μας τι έκανα? Καθάρισα το επεξεργαστη και στην ουσια ολον τον υπολογιστη απο σκονες και άλλα.
> Μετά που καθαρισα την ψυκτρα ανοιξα το laptop και ειχα 6-7 βαθμου κερδος απο τους 95 που ανεβαζε αλλα παλι δεν ειμουν ικανοποιούμενος. Ακούστε η μάλλον διαβάστε  Ο υπολογιστής είχε τα 7αριά και μόλις είδα και πόση ram είχε (1gb) τότε έκανα το μεγάλο βήμα formaaaattt Του έβαλα τα windows xp sp3 greece oem όπως και τα βρήκα και είχα μεγάλη διαφορά κατέβηκα στους 15-20 βαθμού τότε κατάλαβα ότι με τα 7αρια ¨ έτρωγε ¨ πολλή μνήμη. Όπως είναι γνωστό ότι τα 7αρια θέλουν 1gb ram άρα συστηματικά επιβάρυναν και τον επεξεργαστή στη λειτουργεία του(μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση αρά και μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία). Τώρα μετά από ένα χρόνο δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και μάλλον αυτή θα ήταν η λύση που έπρεπε να γίνει.Να μην το ξεχάσω ο υπολογιστής είχε τα vista τώρα γιατί με τα 7 (τα ειχε βαλει ενας τεχνικος υπολογιστών) είχε πρόβλημα ενώ τα vista έχουν τις ίδιες περίπου απετησεις με τα 7 τι να πω τελος καλό ολα καλά.
> 
> 
> 
> Φιλικα Γιωργος



και εγω σε ενα γνωστο μου εκανα ακριβως το ιδιο και πεταει σε ταχυτητα το laptop

ετσι ακριβως ειναι ειναι καθαρα marketing σκεψου ενα laptop με xp και ενα win7
ολοι θα παρουν το δευτερο γιατι πιστευουν οτι θα ειναι καλυτερο
εγω προσωπικα μονο xp δουλευω
φιλικα

----------


## Hary Dee

> [...] Αν συνεχίσει, είναι μητρική και πας για reballing στα ολοκληρωμένα (μάλον της VGA). Δεν ξέρω αν σε συμφαίρει οικονομικά μετα να ασχοληθείς αν συνεχίσει να έχει πρόβλημμα....



Πόσο χρεώνουν ένα reballing στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## swatsquadgr

> Πόσο χρεώνουν ένα reballing στην Ελλάδα;



από 70 -150 ευρώ περίπου

----------

Hary Dee (04-01-13)

----------

